# Poll: Which solo violin libraries are you really happy with? (old thread)



## Vik (Aug 3, 2016)

*ETA: This poll is closed now, because there's a new, more complete poll in this thread:
http://vi-control.net/community/thr...30-virtual-violins-would-you-recommend.56095/*


Based on the solo/first string string instruments listed in this thread (I'm sorry if any instruments are missing) - which are you really happy with? Please vote in the poll - and ideally, it would be great with some comments in the thread as well (eg regarding whether you use it as a solo violin, to add definition to a symphonic library, possible pros/cons etc).

It's a multiple choice poll.

Please vote only for single/solo/chair instruments, not for chamber or symphonic products (except when you use a solo/single violin which comes with a chamber/symphonic library).
And - remember to base your vote only with reference to the *violin* samples - so you can vote for a product even if it's only the violin in that library you really like.

Solo/single/FC violins appear in many libraries...

CineStrings Solo (2016)
Spitfire Artisan Violin (2015)
Spitfire Sacconi Quartet (2015/2016)
Spitfire Solo Strings (2011)
Audiobro LASS First Chair
OT Nocturne Violin (2015)
OT FirstChairs (2016)
VSL Solo Strings (2009)
VSL Dimension Strings (2012)
Viharmonic Bohemian Violin (2015)
Simple Sam Samples Signor Paganini Solo violin (2013)
Chet Singers Serenade III Reaktor Ensemble
Sample Modeling Solo Violin (not released yet)
Kirk Hunter solo strings
Chris Hein Solo Violin (2016)
Fluffy Audio - Solo Violin
Garritan Stradivari Violin
X Samples - Chamber (link?)
Cinematic Studio Solo Strings (not released yet)
Strezov Macabre Solo Strings
Aria Sounds London Solo Strings
Auddict Virtuoso Violin (2016)
Prague Sounds Solo Strings
8dio Adagio Solo Violin
X Samples - Chamber

...but this poll is limited 10 poll options, so it only lists solo (etc) violins that can be bought as a separate products. The Sacconi Quartet, OT First Chairs etc will appear in another poll.

You may change your votes later if you want to.

There's also poll here: http://vi-control.net/community/thr...ir-libraries-you-are-really-happy-with.54967/


----------



## Neifion (Aug 3, 2016)

Really hope Harmonic Subtones' FB page is true and their Emotional Violin comes out before the end of the year.


----------



## midiman (Aug 3, 2016)

For me the most pleasant sounding solo strings so far are Strezov Macabre Solo Strings. It has the most natural legato and vibrato. They don't cover all areas and techniques, but for basic melodic playing there is no better solo strings on the market. Very affordable price too.


----------



## Ultraxenon (Aug 3, 2016)

I use Bohemian violin as a solo instrument Emberton Friedlander violin is also a good library i use a lot and they are not that expensive either


----------



## constaneum (Aug 3, 2016)

midiman said:


> For me the most pleasant sounding solo strings so far are Strezov Macabre Solo Strings. It has the most natural legato and vibrato. They don't cover all areas and techniques, but for basic melodic playing there is no better solo strings on the market. Very affordable price too.



But their cello with only one type of portamento legato transition doesn't seem practical. Violin and viola ok though. Not sure why cello doesn't wanna sample normal legato


----------



## Reaktor (Aug 3, 2016)

My experience with Embertone is very mixed. It seems to require a lot of programming and seems to work well only for long legato notes. It simply isn't as out-of-the-box solution as Best Service Emotional Cello is and I haven't been able to write anything worthwhile with it, but it might be just lack of know-how.

It's also probably a bit aged compared to Bohemian and other libraries, but there is no denying that it is rather well priced.

If you are considering Embertone Violin you should probably check overview by Daniel James. It displays pros and cons quite well.

Edit: To my ear Orchestral Tools Nocturne Violin seems like a winner. I wonder why it has got only one vote? Might have something to do with the fact that it's quite expensive compared to rivaling libraries?


----------



## Ultraxenon (Aug 3, 2016)

Reaktor said:


> My experience with Embertone is very mixed. It seems to require a lot of programming and seems to work well only for long legato notes. It simply isn't as out-of-the-box solution as Best Service Emotional Cello is and I haven't been able to write anything worthwhile with it, but it might be just lack of know-how.
> 
> It's also probably a bit aged compared to Bohemian and other libraries, but there is no denying that it is rather well priced.
> 
> ...


I agree, Emberton violin does require a bit of tweaking, when i mix it with a larger section i have to eq out most of the body sound from Friedlander to make it fit in my type of music.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Aug 3, 2016)

Viharmonic Bohemian Violin is the only one I use so it's difficult to make comparisons. But I suppose I might have bought others if I thought they were better than the VBV. I didn't, so I guess afaic VBV is the best one out there which of course is a subjective decision. I just used it more or less on a whole album and the only thing you need to get to grips with is the playing techniques, if indeed you actually play as opposed to using a mouse.


----------



## Reaktor (Aug 3, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Viharmonic Bohemian Violin is the only one I use so it's difficult to make comparisons. But I suppose I might have bought others if I thought they were better than the VBV. I didn't, so I guess afaic VBV is the best one out there which of course is a subjective decision. I just used it more or less on a whole album and the only thing you need to get to grips with is the playing techniques, if indeed you actually play as opposed to using a mouse.



Something I really grave for solo violin is a bit more raspy sound. I would love to get more of those accidental sidenoises. Something like on this :


----------



## Vik (Aug 3, 2016)

This sounds good, jieff, but 'unfortunately' there are other files demoing solo strings which IMO sound good as well, for instance this one:



Not that Nocturne isn't convincing....


----------



## constaneum (Aug 3, 2016)

Reaktor said:


> My experience with Embertone is very mixed. It seems to require a lot of programming and seems to work well only for long legato notes. It simply isn't as out-of-the-box solution as Best Service Emotional Cello is and I haven't been able to write anything worthwhile with it, but it might be just lack of know-how.
> 
> It's also probably a bit aged compared to Bohemian and other libraries, but there is no denying that it is rather well priced.
> 
> ...



I personally own the nocturne series. Violin I have to say it's quite good for its purpose. However, the legato for cello is a bit awful. I'm hearing lots of harsh legato transition sound of "dup" ..."dup"... Worser on lower notes. For other articulations, they're pretty useful though.


----------



## Vik (Aug 3, 2016)

These are also believable:



What exactly are the differences between Nocturne and Bohemian, feature wise.... anyone who already has an overview?


----------



## constaneum (Aug 3, 2016)

Bohemian isn't complete, not until all the expansions have been released. Bohemian has a very expressive vibrato which some might love and some might hate. Tone wise both are different. I personally find Bohemian to be useful as a soloist but Nocturne more for solo violin in orchestral mix. Nocturne doesn't really sound so "at ur face" kinda of sound compared to Bohemian.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Aug 3, 2016)

Without East West Gypsy, that poll is invalid.


----------



## Vik (Aug 3, 2016)

The Sacconi also sounds good:


----------



## Ultraxenon (Aug 3, 2016)

jieff said:


> Well... Embertone, Chris Hein, and VirHarmonic's violins are on my to-buy list for different applications / tone.
> 
> VirHarmonic's violin is still "under construction".. That's why I haven't jumped on the wagon yet.


But if you like the tone of Bohemian violin it could be wise to buy it now. They promised free uppgrades to existing owners of the library


----------



## Vik (Aug 3, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Without East West Gypsy, that poll is invalid.


Is it possible to buy only the violin?


----------



## bigcat1969 (Aug 3, 2016)

But do any of them make good fiddles?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Aug 3, 2016)

Vik said:


> Is it possible to buy only the violin?



That's something that kind of sucks about Gypsy. However, the violin is SO great....


----------



## Vik (Aug 3, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> That's something that kind of sucks about Gypsy.


That depends on the price I guess. If the bundle with another instrument/instruments isn't much higher than what the violin is worth, it shouldn't matter much. 
From the little I've heard of the Gypsy violin, I like the wooden, rich sound - but it's a rather old library, isn't it? Does it have the kind of stuff newer libraries usually come with (many articulations, dynamic layers, mic positions etc)?

Not that age needs to matter - bowed string instruments is a several hundrer years old phenomenon and still sound good...


----------



## zacnelson (Aug 3, 2016)

Reaktor said:


> Something I really grave for solo violin is a bit more raspy sound. I would love to get more of those accidental sidenoises.



Hi there, in my experience the Bohemian really delivers those `accidental side noises' beautifully. It's a wonderful instrument because it feels more like you have hired a real violinist who is in the room with you, interpreting the music and adding things you wouldn't have thought of yourself. Full of expression with zero work required! A real time saver.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Aug 3, 2016)

Vik said:


> That depends on the price I guess. If the bundle with another instrument/instruments isn't much higher than what the violin is worth, it shouldn't matter much.
> From the little I've heard of the Gypsy violin, I like the wooden, rich sound - but it's a rather old library, isn't it? Does it have the kind of stuff newer libraries usually come with (many articulations, dynamic layers, mic positions etc)?
> 
> Not that age needs to matter - bowed string instruments is a several hundrer years old phenomenon and still sound good...



Improvise with EW Gypsy and fall in love. Period.


----------



## Vik (Aug 3, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Improvise with EW Gypsy and fall in love. Period.


I can't buy all the sounds I like to check if it's true love.  But it certainly sounds good:


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Aug 3, 2016)

Ultraxenon said:


> But if you like the tone of Bohemian violin it could be wise to buy it now. They promised free uppgrades to existing owners of the library



I thought getting the free expansions was preorder only?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Aug 3, 2016)

Vik said:


> I can't buy all the sounds I like to check if it's true love.  But it certainly sounds good:




There will be a sale,; anything under 200 grab it up, you will not regret it in the least.


----------



## Kejero (Aug 4, 2016)

Hat_Tricky said:


> I thought getting the free expansions was preorder only?



No, the expansions are always free, once you've bought the library. But the price of the library goes up with every new expansion.


----------



## Vik (Aug 13, 2016)

Since I already postet a clip with the Gypsy violin, which IMO has a nice, warm sound - here are some other favourites (in terms of sound) as well.




Sacconi also sounds good and seems to be more playable now (but you need to buy the whole package; can't just buy the violin).


Embertone should also have been in this poll:
http://www.embertone.com/instruments/friedlanderviolin.php

VSL is of course impressive (unfortunately I'm not so happy with their user interface/look, with all those abbreviations (pLeV/detL, V1-P4_RE etc):


Some of the libraries also have (as always: in my opinion) a tendency to end up with a violin sound that's a little too nasal/cold or "thin" to me, with more focus on high end frequencies than on delivering a violin with the warm sound that a violin certainly is capable of producing. I even think the Sacconi sound a bit boxy in some of the demos, and their Artisan violin is kind of too edgy for what I'm looking for.

So - I understand your love for the Gypsy violin, Parsifal666... I just don't know if it's as flexible as some of the others are.

It's not easy to decide.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Aug 13, 2016)

Vik said:


> So - I understand your love for the Gypsy violin, Parsifal666... I just don't know if it's as flexible as some of the others are.
> 
> It's not easy to decide.



You could see it as a pony of limited tricks. But that specific set of tricks...legato leads, Gypsy does as well as any other imo. Easily. Open that up, set a chord progression behind you, and then explore. Like I said after doing that you'll see that anything under 200 US dollars for that is a fine deal. Don't leave that instrument out of your repertoire, you'll be cheating yourself out of wonderful inspiration, even just for single lines/melodies it is truly a magical instrument imo.

Granted there are other fine libraries...I'll let others fill in the blanks. I've been using EW Gypsy and Solo Violin (now the improved X) for so long I get one HELL of a lot of use out of them. But I'm one of those people whom take even questionably useful instrumental eggs and make omelettes out of them...I still use GPO Solo Cello 3 with fine results (guffaw all you want, I get it to sound pretty darn great).


----------



## Fleer (Aug 14, 2016)

Love that Gypsy. And the EW Hollywood Solo Violin as well, for that matter. Both should be in the poll IMHO.


----------



## constaneum (Aug 14, 2016)

Of Coz it shouldn't sound classical...it's called Gypsy Violin. Haha


----------



## Parsifal666 (Aug 15, 2016)

Fleer said:


> Love that Gypsy. And the EW Hollywood Solo Violin as well, for that matter. Both should be in the poll IMHO.



Hollywood solo violin took me awhile to figure out (out of the box I thought it was disappointing). But once I go the hang of it, it turned into a fine (though somewhat limited) too. This is one of those cases where you get what you pay for, it's not an extraordinarily expensive library.


----------



## Vik (Aug 16, 2016)

No offense, but I'm a little surprised that the Bohemian violin has such a strong position in this poll. More than three times as many votes as the Chris Hein violin, and five times as many votes as Nocturne. IMO they all sound good (considering that they are "machines" and not violins  ) ...but I after having listened to the demos, I don't think the Bohemian is *that* good compared with the others.

It has some nice features (dedicated parameters for rebow, up and down bow, slurred and fingered bow...) but Chris Hein has up to 8 dynamic layers, 38 articulations, 4 dynamic modes, dynamic expression sustains, flautando, 102 different attack shapes ("note heads"), extended playable range for really high or low notes, bending between articulations, ensemble mode with up to five players and more (bis recorded in mono, fake sordino and maybe not "real" vibrato?). 

Nocturne has three vibrato speed modes vibrato modes (plus no vib), 14 different legato sets, “extended adaptive legato”, and can add legato to any of the articulations (but no crossfade between vibrato levels) and appears to be very playable. So - to those 20 who voted for the the Bohemian so far (and again: no offense meant!): what made you go for the Bohemian? I'm sure it's good and it sounds OK and have nice features, but that's true for several of the others as well. Curious. Thanks in advance.


----------



## zacnelson (Aug 16, 2016)

Good question Vik! For me, the excellence of the Bohemian is a combination of factors. Yes, I agree it may not have all the extra features of some (eg different types of legato etc), but those will be available in later updates. Here is my summary:
1) Extremely well priced
2) Sits in the mix in a very natural and believable way, I feel confident using it in a variety of contexts because it doesn't sound sterile. Very easy to make it sound dry and close, and easy to push it back in the mix.
3) So easy to use! Everything sounds amazing in an instant, it surprises you and seems like it is `interpreting' your notes like a real player would. This makes you inspired and makes you want to keep playing.
4) Very little mucking around with keyswitches, no need for multiple tracks/instances
5) It has `imperfections' or human elements to it


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Aug 16, 2016)

see - it's one thing what features comes with an instrument. it's another thing how they are implemented. bohemian violin is jawdroppingly easy to use. additionaly it came with an insanely introductionary price. There's no question that nocturne and chris hein are way more deeply covered instruments. Many - like me may have grabbed the bohemian and are happy with it feeling no need to go for another one.


----------



## Vik (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks, Zacnelson! I have only seen the demo and not tried it, but in that demo, several of the notes that are being played fast in the arpeggiated chords almost have no sound (too dramatic dynamic range? slow attack?), there are hardly any fast runs (but many mid arc>sustain>mid arc>sustain situations), and almost all the phrases start with a soft attack. I'm not saying that the instrument isn't great, but (and I'm really sorry if I sound annoying here based on that overview demo, I can't see why it would get more than half of all the votes in the poll.


----------



## babylonwaves (Aug 16, 2016)

maybe, but just maybe, that should teach you something about polls?


----------



## Vik (Aug 16, 2016)

babylonwaves said:


> maybe, but just maybe, that should teach you something about polls?



Hi!
I don't consider polls having much value as such actually; they can be... "entertaining", but maybe they just reflect which of the products that had the best intro price. I have started some polls, but mainly as an "excuse" for a thread which compares similar instruments and hopefully some useful communication.
Still, the many votes for the Bohemian makes me more interested in that instrument than the demo, because there are so many things it doesn't demonstrate much (fast runs, portamento, marcato, mid note dynamic changes etc). 

Can it for instance do what the Auddict violin does circa 45 seconds into this clip?
http://www.auddict.com/virtuoso-violin.html
Does it have the punch this violin has?


And so on. I know I'll probably have to end with more than one of these, I just need to figure out which.


----------



## Ultraxenon (Aug 16, 2016)

The tone of Bohemian Violin was the reason i bought it. It has a incredible expressive sound full of nice details. When Virharmonic release all the promised uppgrades this instrument will be very hard to beat


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Aug 16, 2016)

Vik said:


> Can it for instance do what the Auddict violin does circa 45 seconds into this clip?


no. the bow change of the bohemian sounds a bit more dirty so maybe this would not sound as bad or maybe just differently bad. The performer probalby would interprete that fast downward line as spiccatos. that might not even be that bad


> Does it have the punch this violin has?


maybe not. I think that's because of its timbre. while I would describe chris hein violin as quite rounded and maybe pointed I would describe the timbre of bohemian breathy and tense.


----------



## Vik (Aug 16, 2016)

jieff said:


> As much as an "intelligent" instrument can come in handy, one must not get lazy and let it do all the work. Keyswitches are your friends! ^_^


I'm of course looking for a magical, telepathic product which can both have bite, punch and warmth and be tender and breathy at all within the same few bars.  And sure, if things can be done with keyswitches, that's great. (Although it's even better when things can be done without keyswitches!

Btw, I just came across a link showing two naked OT Nocturne files, which eliminates some of the worry I had about it sounding to little woody/rosin-y. Still not telepathic, I guess, but in a combination with one or two of the other violins we discuss, it could be great.

http://www.orchestraltools.com/downloads/nocturne_violin_tech_demo1.mp3
http://www.orchestraltools.com/downloads/nocturne_violin_tech_demo2.mp3


----------



## Vik (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi jieff, I remember you said you voted for it, so there must be something in there you really like - in spite of the reservations you have. Thanks for useful info.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 16, 2016)

Not in the poll, but at least worthy of discussion: Embertone Friedlander violin, EW Hollywood Solo Violin, and Kirk Hunter Spotlight Strings solo violin.

And while it is a one trick pony, the Signor Paganini Solo Violin does the fast stuff brilliantly and is a bargain.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 16, 2016)

jieff said:


> I've seen many people expect a LOT from virtual instruments, like achieving stunning results in a single pass....



For any kind of complex part, I don't think that is a realistic expectation. Heck, with a difficult part even a good real violinist might need a second pass.


----------



## Vik (Aug 16, 2016)

jieff said:


> It's still my favorite (now along with the Bohemian Violin). But those are minor things that bug me a little [...]


Hmmm... if an instrument contain several notes you avoid because they almost sound as if they come from another instrument, that sounds kind of major to me. (The same goes for being disappointed with all but 4 articulations – which makes me wonder what exactly it is it that your Nocturne violin can do which your Bohemian cannot...)

ETA: I found a couple of live performances on YouTube:


----------



## Vik (Aug 23, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Not in the poll, but at least worthy of discussion: Embertone Friedlander violin, EW Hollywood Solo Violin, and Kirk Hunter Spotlight Strings solo violin.
> 
> And while it is a one trick pony, the Signor Paganini Solo Violin does the fast stuff brilliantly and is a bargain.


Sorry, I must have missed that post. The products which weren't mentioned in the "overview thread" wasn't included, so please vote for these other libraries my posting a message instead, and as mentioned earlier: I had this 10 vote limit, so I couldn't include more than that anyway. But this thread/poll is only about dedicated solo violin VIs - Kirk Hunter and Signor Paganini is mentioned in the other thread/poll which is about string quartet/first chair products, here:

http://vi-control.net/community/thr...raries-you-are-really-happy-with.54967/page-2

Re. my decisions, I have a feeling that I need to get at least three of the violin products, and based on feedback from others and demos, OT First Chairs, CineStrings Solo, OT Nocturne, Virharmonic Bohemian violin and the Chris Hein violin are my favourites, but I really like the tone of a few others too, for instance the East West Gypsy.

Btw, if someone here needs to waste 10 minutes, I could PM them a one track MIDI file which would be great to hear with any of the solo/FC instruments. I'll gladly return the favour in one way or the other.


----------



## constaneum (Aug 23, 2016)

Do PM me to try out. hehehe.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 24, 2016)

Seems like there is a ten answer limit. I'll check that out with the developers.

I've created a more comprehensive poll here: http://www.poll-maker.com/poll791486x5e784c8A-32


----------



## Parsifal666 (Aug 24, 2016)

Frederick Russ said:


> Seems like there is a ten answer limit. I'll check that out with the developers.
> 
> I've created a more comprehensive poll here: http://www.poll-maker.com/poll791486x5e784c8A-32



Still no EW Gypsy. I'll pass.


----------



## Vik (Aug 24, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Still no EW Gypsy. I'll pass.


I think poll-maker.com may be a free service, so anyone want who wants to create a new poll with both all the products from the two current polls and those others who have been mentioned in the threads could be included...  And I agree that EW Gypsy should be in there, it really has something to it's sound that the others don't. Maybe one even should include some of the products which aren't released yet, but which we know is being worked on (like eg Emotional Violin)?


----------



## Vik (Aug 25, 2016)

Vik said:


> Btw, if someone here needs to waste 10 minutes, I could PM them a one track MIDI file which would be great to hear with any of the solo/FC instruments. I'll gladly return the favour in one way or the other.


I've already gotten files with the Bohemian, Cinestrings Solo Violin, Embertone Friedlander and Trio Broz Solo Violin. Thanks a lot. Maybe I can, post these to this thread, if I get permission. Anyone who wants to give OT Nocturne a try? It should work well in theory, because the MIDI file I want to try out is the file behind this Berlin Strings test track:

A lot of portamento (portamenti?), I know... remember, it's only a quick test file.  Thanks again.


----------



## Living Fossil (Aug 25, 2016)

VSL Solo Violin.

However, you left it out from the poll...


----------



## Vik (Aug 25, 2016)

Living Fossil said:


> VSL Solo Violin.
> 
> However, you left it out from the poll...


Hi! I didn't actually leave it out of the poll, this poll is about "solo (etc) violins that can be bought as a separate products". There's also a poll here, about "first chairs"/quartets etc: http://vi-control.net/community/thr...ir-libraries-you-are-really-happy-with.54967/ VSL Solo Strings are in that poll.

The real problem is that the forum software still can have max. 10 response options, so the poll needed to be divided. But - check out the last 3-4 posts in this thread.


----------



## Vik (Aug 25, 2016)

Vik said:


> I've already gotten files with the Bohemian, Cinestrings Solo Violin, Embertone Friedlander and Trio Broz Solo Violin. Thanks a lot.


And here are the files. This isn't a "serious" comparison, for instance because stuff like portamento and slow/fast attacks aren't at all identical between the files. But still - they give an impression of the differences, in terms of the basic sound of each of these four violins has.

[AUDIOPLUS=http://vi-control.net/community/attachments/cinestrings-solo-violin-1-mp3.6093/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=http://vi-control.net/community/attachments/trio-broz-solo-violin-mp3.6094/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=http://vi-control.net/community/attachments/embertone-friedlander-violin-mp3.6095/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=http://vi-control.net/community/attachments/bohemian-violin-mp3.6096/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## garyhiebner (Aug 25, 2016)

Yeah, Embertone needs to be added to the poll


----------



## ag75 (Aug 25, 2016)

I did a quick first impression listen and embertone sounds fanstatic! 



Vik said:


> And here are the files. This isn't a "serious" comparison, for instance because stuff like portamento and slow/fast attacks aren't at all identical between the files. But still - they give an impression of the differences, in terms of the basic sound of each of these four violins has.
> 
> [AUDIOPLUS=http://vi-control.net/community/attachments/cinestrings-solo-violin-1-mp3.6093/][/AUDIOPLUS]
> 
> ...


----------



## Matt Riley (Aug 25, 2016)

I have almost all of EWs solo violins and Embertone's Friedlander. I'm not happy with any of them in terms of getting a realistic mockup. EW's Gypsy has the best tone IMO though. My complaint with Friedlander is that it sounds clunky and can be difficult to get smooth sounding lines. I then getting it to sound expressive/passionate is chore too. Just my experience.


----------



## Vik (Aug 25, 2016)

In these particular clips, the Embertone has too much vibrato IMO. And most of them are using only one single dynamic layer (Embertone is one of them). I'm not sure which of the libraries that come with multiple dynamic layers. Besides, Bohemian doesn't have portamento or fast runs (yet), so it sounds a little stiff. But in general I like the tone of it compared with the other three audio clips, except that the beginning of the notes sometimes sound a little... insecure.


----------



## Kyle Preston (Aug 25, 2016)

Friedlander is superb imho, though it really does take quite a bit of tweaking to get right. It's difficult to just play a part with it that sounds good; a lot of post-performance midi cc is necessary to make it shine - requires alotta fiddlin' around if you will.

Dad jokes aside, I love it, incredibly versatile.


----------



## jemu999 (Aug 25, 2016)

I don't have Bohemian... yet. But I definitely like what I hear. Out of the libraries I own, VSL solo strings is my favorite. Here is (_an overly compressed_) cue I did years ago featuring VSL solo violin:


----------



## Vik (Aug 26, 2016)

jemu999 said:


> Out of the libraries I own, VSL solo strings is my favorite. Here is (_an overly compressed_) cue I did years ago featuring VSL solo violin


This definitely sounds like a good violin, and (IMO: unlike some of the other libraries) the tone somehow reflects some of the passion a real violin sound has at best.
But what are the reasons to have have other libraries than VSL for solo violin? Does it have several dynamic layers, multiple mic positions, a believable rebow etc? Crossfade between vibrato layers (not that that always is something one would want to use, especially for a solo instrument)?


----------



## Garlu (Aug 26, 2016)

I am keeping an eye on "modelled" staff, played through the iPad. This is a quick demo I did today, playing around with it:

[I will open another thread giving my feedback about the app...]


----------



## Chris Hein (Aug 26, 2016)

Garlu said:


> I am keeping an eye on "modelled" staff, played through the iPad. This is a quick demo I did today, playing around with it:
> 
> [I will open another thread giving my feedback about the app...]



Cool app.
Interesting that you use the left hand to simulate the Bow.

Chris Hein


----------



## Garlu (Aug 26, 2016)

Chris Hein said:


> Cool app.
> Interesting that you use the left hand to simulate the Bow.
> 
> Chris Hein


My main instrument is the piano, that's why. I opened a thread about the app.


----------



## Vik (Sep 1, 2016)

Matt Riley said:


> I have almost all of EWs solo violins and Embertone's Friedlander. I'm not happy with any of them in terms of getting a realistic mockup. EW's Gypsy has the best tone IMO though. My complaint with Friedlander is that it sounds clunky and can be difficult to get smooth sounding lines. I then getting it to sound expressive/passionate is chore too. Just my experience.


May I ask what your complaint(s) are with EW Gypsy?


----------



## romanr (Sep 6, 2016)

Vik said:


> And here are the files. This isn't a "serious" comparison, for instance because stuff like portamento and slow/fast attacks aren't at all identical between the files. But still - they give an impression of the differences, in terms of the basic sound of each of these four violins has.
> 
> [AUDIOPLUS=http://vi-control.net/community/attachments/cinestrings-solo-violin-1-mp3.6093/][/AUDIOPLUS]
> 
> ...



Thanks for providing this comparison, this makes it possible to carve out some differences between the libs. One little note: I'm quite interested in Cinestrings Solo since it's release and planned to purchase it in the next weeks. Really liked the walkthrough and all demos, so I was convinced it matches my flavor of tone. But something in the violin demo of CS Solo here just sounds completely wrong for me and I'm quite astonished about that cause I've never heard that in any other demo. If you listen closely, especially at the longer notes, it seems that there's a second, short sample of the sustained note that appears some ms after the actual start of the note. And it's even differently panned (more centered - while you're hearing the violin in a slightly left-panned direction, the strange sound appears in the center), so for a moment, it sounds like a second violin playing. Then it also stops quite unnaturally. Really weird thing. Now I'm wondering if this is due sloppy scripting (bad crossfade of samples, but I can't really believe this) or due to some weird delay setting or effect on the composer's side? I'm hearing this strange effect for the first time. Can anyone help me by sharing his or her thoughts about this?


----------



## romanr (Sep 11, 2016)

So, does anyone maybe have an idea regarding that issue? Maybe the composer of the CS Solo demo?


----------



## lucky909091 (Sep 11, 2016)

I think you all underrate the Trio Broz Violin.
This sounds really good when handled with some tweaks.


----------



## Fleer (Sep 11, 2016)

Shouldn't we particularly compare the level of achievable expression? 
In my book, Embertone rules with its TouchOSC application.


----------



## Vik (Sep 11, 2016)

romanr said:


> So, does anyone maybe have an idea regarding that issue? Maybe the composer of the CS Solo demo?


Hi - maybe you'll get more comments if you post a link to the particular demo file you are thinking of?


----------



## romanr (Sep 11, 2016)

Vik said:


> Hi - maybe you'll get more comments if you post a link to the particular demo file you are thinking of?


Hi, thanks for your response! Yeah I actually did by quoting the post. It's the first demo in the post I quoted, "Cinestrings Solo Violin 1-2.mp3".


----------



## Vik (Sep 26, 2016)

rocking.xmas.man said:


> see - it's one thing what features comes with an instrument. it's another thing how they are implemented. bohemian violin is jawdroppingly easy to use. additionaly it came with an insanely introductionary price. There's no question that nocturne and chris hein are way more deeply covered instruments.


Bohemian may be good, but it looks as if - due to the intro the prices, it must have been the absolutely best deal around when looking at what other products cost and what they offer. 

The current price is a bit higher (and there are more products ut there) – and IIRR, they will come out with an update really soon, meaning the the price may increase again.
On another note, here's a more compete thread/poll about solo and first chair violins:
http://vi-control.net/community/thr...30-virtual-violins-would-you-recommend.56095/
Maybe we should simply close this poll (and thread)?


----------



## Vik (Sep 30, 2016)

Vik said:


> And here are the files. This isn't a "serious" comparison, for instance because stuff like portamento and slow/fast attacks aren't at all identical between the files. But still - they give an impression of the differences, in terms of the basic sound of each of these four violins has.
> 
> [AUDIOPLUS=http://vi-control.net/community/attachments/cinestrings-solo-violin-1-mp3.6093/][/AUDIOPLUS]
> 
> ...


Here are two others I got, both made with OT Nocturne, with two different presets; using Close Mic 1. 

Romantic Vibrato:


Progressive vibrato:


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi all! A couple questions...

I'm in the market for a solo violin. So far I think I ahve narrowed it down to Virharmonic Bohemian Violin, CHris Hein solo violin, and Embertones Friedlander. I'll be using it in all sorts of genres (orchestral soloist, jazz/gypsy, filmscore/atmospheric etc)

Boy oh boy, that "The Village" mockup on Embertones soundcloud...



...nearly instantly sold me - and at $75 dollars on sale right now I almost think its a no brainer...but I've been reading around here how Friedlander needs a lot of MIDI tweaking to really shine. *I'm not particulary excited about tweaking away a lot, but I understand that's part of it.*

Bohemian Violin really appeals to me in the "instantly playable and inspiring" way, as well as the intro pricing and free updates. But I do have reservations on how controllable it is...*are there non-vibrato sustains and a way to not have arcs triggered all over?* That vibrato does sound lovely, but I really do need a solid non-vibrato articulation set. A lot of what I write would be non-vibrato, slurred portamentos - very similar to that "The Village" mockup by James Newton Howard that Embertone has.

Chris Hein's Solo Violin seems like a split between the two. * And honestly, seems to be the most versatile. * Its on sale for just today yet as well. The demos recreating Naomi Binder's playing were VERY impressive.

I'm torn!


----------



## Ultraxenon (Nov 29, 2016)

I have Bohemian and Friedlander. They are both very good and have different sound. When i make big orchestral music and need to use a solo violin i usally reach for friedlander, when i need a solo instrument for a small ensemble i use Bohemian. Bohemian is very fun to use, really nice to play and the sounds amazing, but the vibrato could be a little to much sometimes in my opinion. Friedlander also sound great, and have a lot of tweaks, but i dont think it need a lot of tweak to fit into the mix. Maybe it depends what music you make.ifi had to choose between them i really dont know what i prefer most not much help i guess sorry. Maybe you should og for Chris Hein, it sound beautiful.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 29, 2016)

I love the Chris Hein the more I play it (even more than EW Gypsy, an old treasure for me), and I have the Friedlander on the way. I imagine the latter hasn't quite picked up steam on the poll yet because of its late entry.


----------



## SBK (Nov 29, 2016)

Also loving Chris Hein's violin, advanced features for playability!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 29, 2016)

I got Chris Hein Violin from Sweetwater for 125$. I wasn't looking for a new violin, but @Parsifal666 and others have been praising it, thus I got it for the great price. What a great library! I just found today Glide-Mode for runs, Noteheads (possible to have different attack to sustains), Blending (e.g. between sustain and tremolo). Very playable library, but you can go into tweaking different parameters and cc's as much as you want.


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 29, 2016)

@Hat_Tricky I hope this might be interesting to you, but here is a link to a track I did last week with the Bohemian Violin which has a bit of The Village influence. Especially in the second half, where I did some fast arpeggios.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 29, 2016)

sekkosiki said:


> I got Chris Hein Violin from Sweetwater for 125$. I wasn't looking for a new violin, but @Parsifal666 and others have been praising it, thus I got it for the great price. What a great library! I just found today Glide-Mode for runs, Noteheads (possible to have different attack to sustains), Blending (e.g. between sustain and tremolo). Very playable library, but you can go into tweaking different parameters and cc's as much as you want.



You're in for a lot of great sounding fun! The tweaks are really easy to pick up, and add to the value.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 29, 2016)

I'll be seeing my Friedlander Violin download links anytime now CAN'T WAIT! I'm probably going to set the Hein and Embertone up as 1st and 2nd violins in my quartet.

I should also mention, I've gone back and fiddled (get it? fiddled? fiddle? BWA!....sorry) with EW Solo Violin Gold and actually found it to be quite fine as well...just not as good as the Hein . However, the EW is definitely not dismissable, there are some good things about it, and I encourage folks to give it a spin...you might end up just sticking with that.


----------



## Ron Kords (Nov 29, 2016)

Can only speak for Embertone. I love it. Various styles of vib and you can also assign both depth and frequency to separate controllers (I usually just control both simultaneously though).

The ability to fade vib in and out gives a really realistic sound, as does moving the bow between bridge and fingerboard.

I struggle a bit with getting bowed/finger slurred to happen when required (use the sustain pedal) but that's more down to me than anything.

Of the bundle, the Viola is my favourite though.


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Nov 29, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> @Hat_Tricky I hope this might be interesting to you, but here is a link to a track I did last week with the Bohemian Violin which has a bit of The Village influence. Especially in the second half, where I did some fast arpeggios.




Great piece! Thanks for posting. So we you using manaul vibrato control on those long notes, or was that Bohemian doing its thing? I'd like to be able to have sustains and arc completely with no vibrato if that's possible with Bohemian atm. I see they have several updates and expansions planned.


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi @Hat_Tricky thanks for listening, glad you liked it. I wasn't using manual vibrato control, that's just Boho Violin doing it's thing. I happen to really like the way it interprets my lines, I'm always super happy with it. You have to believe me when I say, literally no work has gone into that. I just played in the violin once, didn't tweak it or anything. Same thing with the Boho Cello which comes in during the second half.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 29, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> Hi @Hat_Tricky thanks for listening, glad you liked it. I wasn't using manual vibrato control, that's just Boho Violin doing it's thing. I happen to really like the way it interprets my lines, I'm always super happy with it. You have to believe me when I say, literally no work has gone into that. I just played in the violin once, didn't tweak it or anything. Same thing with the Boho Cello which comes in during the second half.


That's part of the reason I enjoy it so much. It's a great VI. I don't have Cello though and not sure if I will get it or not. I have Emo Cello already, and am waiting with anticipation for Alex's Cinematic Studio Solo Strings and Chris Hein's offering too. Going to be fun times.


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Nov 29, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> Hi @Hat_Tricky thanks for listening, glad you liked it. I wasn't using manual vibrato control, that's just Boho Violin doing it's thing. I happen to really like the way it interprets my lines, I'm always super happy with it. You have to believe me when I say, literally no work has gone into that. I just played in the violin once, didn't tweak it or anything. Same thing with the Boho Cello which comes in during the second half.



THanks! Is there a way to control the vibrato while playing with CC though? Or just have it completely off?


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 29, 2016)

No vibrato is not controllable.


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Nov 29, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> No vibrato is not controllable.



Bummer! Although, I wonder if in a future expansion it will be controllable to able to be turned off


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 29, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> That's part of the reason I enjoy it so much. It's a great VI. I don't have Cello though and not sure if I will get it or not. I have Emo Cello already, and am waiting with anticipation for Alex's Cinematic Studio Solo Strings and Chris Hein's offering too. Going to be fun times.



It's hard for me not to get interested in Chris' upcoming instruments. The Solo Violin can be a real joy, I'll be writing with it again tonight. A very happy customer.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 29, 2016)

Something that I didn't see on this site before tonight, but was actually kind of hoping for, an upgrade path from Solo Violin and/or Solo Viola to the full collection:

http://www.chrishein.net/web/CH-Solo_Strings_Overview.html


----------

